# Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC) Launches Investigation into Bitfinex and Tether (USDT)



## Null (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...itfinex-tether-said-to-get-subpoenaed-by-cftc
https://archive.md/uxWOd


The jig is up. Time to pack up our lambo dreams and go back to the wageslave reality.


----------



## millais (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 30, 2018)

Reminder that I've been warning you all since the beginning.


> _*USDT?*_
> Not a cryptocurrency, not USD. It's digital funny-money issued by the same people who run Bitfinex (fiat-focused exchange). They supposedly have a bank vault full of USD in order to "peg" the value of USDT to USD. It's sketchy as shit. No you can't go to the USDT peeps and get paid out in USD. Avoid it. This ranting man on twitter will be happy to answer your questions: https://twitter.com/bitfinexed


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 5, 2018)

Good. Fuck tether and Bitfinex.

Every time a group like these faggots tries to interfere and print non-existent money that isn't backed by a blockchain they always fuck it up hardcore.


----------

